# you have got to see this!!



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Found this while scouting new land.Looks like he jumped to far and got hung up in this split off stump.Wierdest thing.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nature at work. sad to see it end like that though. never seen that, stuck on a branch like that.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Sad. Such a grand deer.

Nik


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

well did u keep the antlers?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> well did u keep the antlers?


Trying to incriminate him on a public forum? That would be posessing untagged deer parts, which is illegal. He would have to get a permit from the local warden to make it legal (and/or post about it on a public forum such as this ) .


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for pointing out the obvious. I'm very aware of the law. It's his responsibility to contact the warden. I was just asking if he kept them. If he did, you should ask him if he contacted the warden


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

thats the craziest thing ive ever seen... wow


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll find antlers and not get a permit...come find me!

thats crazy stuff, never seen one like that...would have been a dandy shooter!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> thanks for pointing out the obvious. I'm very aware of the law. It's his responsibility to contact the warden. I was just asking if he kept them. If he did, you should ask him if he contacted the warden


I could give two chits if he did or didnt contact the warden. I was just making a joke about asking him on a public forum.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Something just doesnt look right about that. Not saying you did anything. But that tree looks dead and it looks like you could just push it over. Maybe its just the way it looks to me. It almost looks like someone put it there. Again not saying you did. It just looks crazy...


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bluewalleye said:


> Something just doesnt look right about that. Not saying you did anything. But that tree looks dead and it looks like you could just push it over. Maybe its just the way it looks to me. It almost looks like someone put it there. Again not saying you did. It just looks crazy...


I agree, chances are much more in favor of a human putting it there than that deer ending up there naturally.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

If you could see it up close you could see the tree or what was a tree is still fairley sturdy and has a notch like crack where the antlers were stuck and is on a hill side.Looked like he came bounding or bolted and hit it on a bounce and got stuck is the only thing i can figure.And NO i did not put it there and did not and will not take the antlers.Found this on the first time i've been in these woods.Just got permission to hunt there an hour before we found it and seeing signs of a big buck in the area i left the area distrubed as little as possible.No one has hunted this property for six or more years so i don't think anyone put it there and i've got better ethics than that.Some day i might consider taking the rack but that's up to the owner and yes i'd call the warden.And if you notice it's been there for a while,pretty decomposed.I know you don't know me but if you did you would not think that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Stampede said:


> If you could see it up close you could see the tree or what was a tree is still fairley sturdy and has a notch like crack where the antlers were stuck and is on a hill side.Looked like he came bounding or bolted and hit it on a bounce and got stuck is the only thing i can figure.And NO i did not put it there and did not and will not take the antlers.Found this on the first time i've been in these woods.Just got permission to hunt there an hour before we found it and seeing signs of a big buck in the area i left the area distrubed as little as possible.No one has hunted this property for six or more years so i don't think anyone put it there and i've got better ethics than that.Some day i might consider taking the rack but that's up to the owner and yes i'd call the warden.And if you notice it's been there for a while,pretty decomposed.I know you don't know me but if you did you would not think that.


 if someone tried to lift this deer up and hook it on the tree when its this decomposed, it would have fell apart, besides that, it'd take a strong man and stomach to do it. looks like the deer just had some bad luck.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

wonder why the yotes didnt chew on that leg? looks like they been chewing awful high. Im willing to bet that someone else hung that deer maybe to collect the sheds later dont know but with a a willing buck and even a strong tree they would find away out


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I have also herd of an increase of skydiving deer look for the parachute


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Well if he did end up dying stuck on that tree, what a long miserable way to die.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Stampede said:


> I know you don't know me but if you did you would not think that.



I never once thought that you put the deer up on the tree. But I would put alot of my money on someone else hanging the deer there. But we will never know for sure. Sure is an interesting find in the woods.


----------



## Magilla (Apr 15, 2005)

My money is on someone putting it there. If you look at the first picture the deers back legs would have been on the ground with room to spare! His rack is not stuck to the point that if he pushed up and jumped he would have easily gotting free. Just my opinion.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Was there a rather large &#8220;hole&#8221; under the carcass where the deer kicked? If not, someone hung it there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

First, that thing would freak me out if I walked up to it in the woods! Second, why would anyone hang a deer up like that? Besides, it looks pretty high and would not only be a heavy lift but probably too high to reach. There are many scenarios to go along with this, but its pretty cool how it provokes your imagination to think of the possibilities. Sad nonetheless, but awesome photo and deer. I envision two bucks fighting and this one jumping up and getting caught up in the tree. I would take it or someone else will. Nothing ethically wrong with taking those antlers home! Theres nothing illegal about hunting sheds from dead deer or possesing them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Theres nothing illegal about hunting sheds from dead deer or possesing them.


Actually, there is. A game warden would have to provide a tag to legally keep them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Actually, there is. A game warden would have to provide a tag to legally keep them.


Right. You can also get a tag from the Sheriff's Dept. and most local PD.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Theres nothing illegal about hunting sheds from dead deer or possesing them.


Hunting sheds and taking antlers from a dead deer are two completely different things. The sheds are easily identified as naturally dropped whereas you typically would need to cut them from a dead deer. That leaves the authorities too unsure of the origin and therefore not allowed.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> Hunting sheds and taking antlers from a dead deer are two completely different things. The sheds are easily identified as naturally dropped whereas you typically would need to cut them from a dead deer. That leaves the authorities too unsure of the origin and therefore not allowed.


As M.Magis and Mushi said, It is LEGAL to take the antlers if the game warden, sheriff, pd, is there to tag it. Same deal as if you hit one on the highway. I know of a guy  that found one hell of a dead buck last year, had the local authorities tag it and the antlers sit at his house as we speak


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> As M.Magis and Mushi said, It is LEGAL to take the antlers if the game warden, sheriff, pd, is there to tag it. Same deal as if you hit one on the highway. I know of a guy  that found one hell of a dead buck last year, had the local authorities tag it and the antlers sit at his house as we speak


You are right that you can obtain them after getting a tag from the authorities. I left that part off. The point I was making is that you can not simply collect antlers from skulls of dead deer whereas you can collect sheds.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

found a buck one time rabbit hunting that got his antlers stuck in some tree roots and drowned getting a drink. saw one in a magazine that jumped between 2 trees and got stuck and starved or died of thirst. the disney peta people have no clue how cruel nature is. i'd take a bullet myself.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> As M.Magis and Mushi said, It is LEGAL to take the antlers if the game warden, sheriff, pd, is there to tag it. Same deal as if you hit one on the highway. I know of a guy  that found one hell of a dead buck last year, had the local authorities tag it and the antlers sit at his house as we speak


Who is this guy you speak of?!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Who is this guy you speak of?!


some cocky bastard i used to hang out with....haven't seen him in a while....he never seems to come and hang out like he says he will


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Receive or possess a deer or parts of a deer unless such deer or deer part is tagged as required or unless the deer or part of a deer has a statement showing when and where legally taken, the date received, and from whom received; or a Division of Wildlife tag, seal, or certificate or other proof of ownership which shows the deer was killed by a motor vehicle in Ohio; or an official tag or seal and valid nonresident license issued by another state if taken from outside Ohio; or certificate of ownership or receipt issued by a wildlife officer. *Shed antlers, if found, do not require a certificate of ownership or
receipt by a wildlife officer.
*


----------

